# What is the deal?



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I will never understand the controversy and effort that goes into IMO the biggest trash fish in the GULF.Getting Tags,and all the effort I have to know why?By time you clean a 10 lb snapper its barely enough meat to make a turd,theres so much better stuff out there.Ill take 4 triggerfish over 10 snapper any day.I just dont get it.Who created this Snapper craze?was it the tourist>?the charter industry?i got to know what it is that turns people on so much about a red snapper

I know some people are fighting over them and they have there reasons but i just dont get it. ?i got to know what it is that turns people on so much about a red snapper

Fresh Mahi or Grouper or wahoo will blow snapper off the dinner table any day and there so easy to catch.You can keep 10 Dolphin and they bpractically jump in the boat.Its like all along the Gulf people have created this snapper craze ill never understand


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

why do you care??? you dont waste your time bottom fishing remember? your blue water or bust....now they are purposing putting tags on snapper and you cant understand it, but will gladly pay for you HMS permit to keep a couple of fish after burning hundreds of dollars in fuel...by the time you get your HMS permit, fuel up the boat and go catch your couple of wahoo/blackfin/yellowfin/dolphin and come back and refuel the boat you have lost money...whats the craze about that? how would you like it if they took away your limits of hoos/tuna/phins and gave them to the commerical and or charter boats?


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Well if I had a 35 Bertram I'd probably fell the same way. I just mean you need to eliminate wahoo, dolphin, etc from your list, and consider plentiful nearshore good tasting fish. But yes I agree RS is getting way more credit than they deserve.



But the RS tag program will become a AJ and grouper tag program, or NMFS will tell us we can't fish for them either except 1 or 2 weeks per year. Then I guess I'll need that Bertram. :banghead


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

will,u r drinking again.i have no problem with your view point but they will come after your fish next.i cant type for crap when im drinking either,no hard feelings implieeeeeeeed.people want snapper and the commercials are allowed so much more than a rec guy.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *reeltime (10/31/2009)*Well if I had a 35 Bertram I'd probably fell the same way. I just mean you need to eliminate wahoo, dolphin, etc from your list, and consider plentiful nearshore good tasting fish. But yes I agree RS is getting way more credit than they deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> But the RS tag program will become a AJ and grouper tag program, or NMFS will tell us we can't fish for them either except 1 or 2 weeks per year. Then I guess I'll need that Bertram. :banghead


If it comes to any of that ill just buy the stuff from joe patty.Some people cant grasp the fact the world is shrinking with population,everyone and there daddy has a boat with latest high end electronics.People think we can maintain the limits we had 20 years ago and seem to forget we all have a quota.You would have to spend 3 days in the Gulf to limit on everything they allow you to have and it would take you 2 months to eat it if you ate fish 24/7.

I know some of the laws suck but its the way that it is.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree with u on a lot,when am i gonna get the chance to check out those numbers u found on that boat.plus i know u can build a rod and i know what i want but cant find it.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *fisheye48 (10/31/2009)*why do you care??? you dont waste your time bottom fishing remember? your blue water or bust....now they are purposing putting tags on snapper and you cant understand it, but will gladly pay for you HMS permit to keep a couple of fish after burning hundreds of dollars in fuel...by the time you get your HMS permit, fuel up the boat and go catch your couple of wahoo/blackfin/yellowfin/dolphin and come back and refuel the boat you have lost money...whats the craze about that? how would you like it if they took away your limits of hoos/tuna/phins and gave them to the commerical and or charter boats?


HMS permit is a once a year 22 dollar fee.Typically on every trip you always lose money.You never fish for the meat its just a perk.No way your ever gonna break even with a days catch.You cant freeze that much fish anyway.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *-=Desperado=- (10/31/2009)*
> 
> I know some of the laws suck but its the way that it is.




yep, your right that some folks are getting a little to worked up. but i cant quite go for playing dead when i cant keep fish just cause some gov't suit wont do his job. 



funny though, you seem a little up tight about the folks that dont want stick their head in the sand with you. oke


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (10/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (10/31/2009)*why do you care??? you dont waste your time bottom fishing remember? your blue water or bust....now they are purposing putting tags on snapper and you cant understand it, but will gladly pay for you HMS permit to keep a couple of fish after burning hundreds of dollars in fuel...by the time you get your HMS permit, fuel up the boat and go catch your couple of wahoo/blackfin/yellowfin/dolphin and come back and refuel the boat you have lost money...whats the craze about that? how would you like it if they took away your limits of hoos/tuna/phins and gave them to the commerical and or charter boats?
> ...




ok let me get this straight...you will pay for your HMS tag but cant understand why they wanna do it on snapper?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *fisheye48 (10/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (10/31/2009)*
> ...


they want us to buy a tag for each fish.Its not that serious to me.ill pay the 22 for the hms but its a federal reg for migratory species tuna,swords,billfish .never agreed or disagreed with the process i just think there an over rated baitfish and it would not hurt my feelings either way.to each there own i guess.If it wasnt for this phantom craze on them they would be in the same class with mingos and white trout IMO


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Once again...why are you even worried about this and spew your ignorant rants when you dont bottom fish, looks like you need to stay out of ole eugenes kool-aid becasue the effects aer starting to show....good luck with the hoos and billfish next year...cant wait to see all those reports about all the ones you catch...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (10/31/2009)*Once again...why are you even worried about this and spew your ignorant rants when you dont bottom fish, looks like you need to stay out of ole eugenes kool-aid becasue the effects aer starting to show....good luck with the hoos and billfish next year...cant wait to see all those reports about all the ones you catch...


with all due repect, HE does have the same right to speak about the regs as any bottom fisherman......just as any other United States citizen (sp)


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *fisheye48 (10/31/2009)*Once again...why are you even worried about this and spew your ignorant rants when you dont bottom fish, looks like you need to stay out of ole eugenes kool-aid becasue the effects aer starting to show....good luck with the hoos and billfish next year...cant wait to see all those reports about all the ones you catch...




If i report 2 out of 15 trips why do i need to report next year?why do i need to report anything to anyone?dont look forward to it i kepp 99 percent of my trips to myself.I might throw a pic or 2 out there to give my abundant haters something to squabble about.good luck on the fight for the red snapper.i doubt much of anything will be different.guess it doesnt hurt to try.i asked because i was curious.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

> *-=Desperado=- (10/31/2009)*I will never understand the controversy and effort that goes into IMO the biggest trash fish in the GULF.Getting Tags,and all the effort I have to know why?By time you clean a 10 lb snapper its barely enough meat to make a turd,theres so much better stuff out there.Ill take 4 triggerfish over 10 snapper any day.I just dont get it.Who created this Snapper craze?was it the tourist>?the charter industry?i got to know what it is that turns people on so much about a red snapper
> 
> I know some people are fighting over them and they have there reasons but i just dont get it. ?i got to know what it is that turns people on so much about a red snapper
> 
> Fresh Mahi or Grouper or wahoo will blow snapper off the dinner table any day and there so easy to catch.You can keep 10 Dolphin and they bpractically jump in the boat.Its like all along the Gulf people have created this snapper craze ill never understand


I think I can answer. Your question. Talking just about snapper. I'm a chef and ill tell you from a cullinary stand point red snapper Is one of the worst of all snapper. The craze was started BY the fishermen and chefs because of the size makes it easly presentabele to Americans. All the smaller snapper are Far better to eat. It all boils down to the Size which equals money. This has led to over fhishing. I never target red snapper. I always targets the smaller species Wich are a lot better to eat if you do not mind eating smaller fish Wich are prepared whole. A lot of Americans don't like to eat whole fish.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *chefpomp (10/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (10/31/2009)*I will never understand the controversy and effort that goes into IMO the biggest trash fish in the GULF.Getting Tags,and all the effort I have to know why?By time you clean a 10 lb snapper its barely enough meat to make a turd,theres so much better stuff out there.Ill take 4 triggerfish over 10 snapper any day.I just dont get it.Who created this Snapper craze?was it the tourist>?the charter industry?i got to know what it is that turns people on so much about a red snapper
> ...




I agree! I would rather have mingos on the table!!!!!! Red Snappers (especially at the size limits put on them) make them poor table fair!


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothin better than a whole Roasted mingo. I have found that a lot of fish that was considerd to be trash fish was because they are difficult to clean example trigger and sheephead.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Its not theissue of the species of fish, its the princible that the government is trying to control a non issue. Everyone that steps foot on a boat knows snapper are everywhere, the data the gov. is using is not accurate. We all know you dont care for snapper Willand would rather troll the beach for kings and bobos and Im not a big snapper fan either but if you let the gov. regulate the snapper when its not an issue guess what, they then are going to start AJ....oh yeah already did, then grouper...seeing a pattern here. Guess what, the gov is doing what they want, next it will be wahoo, dolphin, tuna, etc. If you stand down and let them take one species they will take another and another. So its in everyones best interest to stand together and face them as one instead of only facing them when its something you fish for. Its kinda like people only standing up for one type of hunting, the anti's are doing everything in their power to stop hunting, if you dont stand up for other type of hunting they will close them down. After they close them down they are going to the next step and guess what thats you, if you stand together you will be stronger. So everyone knows WILL MILLS does not like to snapper fish, ok its out your manhood is protected, but whywould you help the gov by not standing up for FISHING RIGHTS in general cause if you dont they will close something you fish for next.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

In case everyone missedit, the "SOS plan" or sector seperation plan as forwarded by the Gulf Council for further consideration now includes all gulf fish managed by NMFS that are assigneda Total Allowable Catch.

Trigger, vermillion, grouper, and the redsnapper.

Mark W


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Splittine (10/31/2009)*Its not theissue of the species of fish, its the princible that the government is trying to control a non issue. Everyone that steps foot on a boat knows snapper are everywhere, the data the gov. is using is not accurate. We all know you dont care for snapper Willand would rather troll the beach for kings and bobos and Im not a big snapper fan either but if you let the gov. regulate the snapper when its not an issue guess what, they then are going to start AJ....oh yeah already did, then grouper...seeing a pattern here. Guess what, the gov is doing what they want, next it will be wahoo, dolphin, tuna, etc. If you stand down and let them take one species they will take another and another. So its in everyones best interest to stand together and face them as one instead of only facing them when its something you fish for. Its kinda like people only standing up for one type of hunting, the anti's are doing everything in their power to stop hunting, if you dont stand up for other type of hunting they will close them down. After they close them down they are going to the next step and guess what thats you, if you stand together you will be stronger. So everyone knows WILL MILLS does not like to snapper fish, ok its out your manhood is protected, but whywould you help the gov by not standing up for FISHING RIGHTS in general cause if you dont they will close something you fish for next.


Good Point. Same as with guns. I for one doesn't see where any regular citizen NEEDS a automatic/assult rifle but I be damned if I want to see congress take that away. They started with that 1st because they thought it would be easy, well it wasn't. 

I stand behind all the gun rights. Same as for fish, Snapper, swordsor tuna.

I know it's two different things but the same on principle. 

I for one like red snapper. Also don't buy into what was posted about the resturant business. What's the difference in a SNAPPER and a FLOUNDER or TUNA (The most popular fish most likely sold in a resturant besides when they lie to you about what it is, Say SWAI or Talapia)


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (10/31/2009)*I will never understand the controversy and effort that goes into IMO the biggest trash fish in the GULF.Getting Tags,and all the effort I have to know why?By time you clean a 10 lb snapper its barely enough meat to make a turd,theres so much better stuff out there.Ill take 4 triggerfish over 10 snapper any day.I just dont get it.Who created this Snapper craze?was it the tourist>?the charter industry?i got to know what it is that turns people on so much about a red snapper
> I know some people are fighting over them and they have there reasons but i just dont get it. ?i got to know what it is that turns people on so much about a red snapper
> Fresh Mahi or Grouper or wahoo will blow snapper off the dinner table any day and there so easy to catch.You can keep 10 Dolphin and they bpractically jump in the boat.Its like all along the Gulf people have created this snapper craze ill never understand


There is no size or bag limit on dolphin.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (10/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (10/31/2009)*I will never understand the controversy and effort that goes into IMO the biggest trash fish in the GULF.Getting Tags,and all the effort I have to know why?By time you clean a 10 lb snapper its barely enough meat to make a turd,theres so much better stuff out there.Ill take 4 triggerfish over 10 snapper any day.I just dont get it.Who created this Snapper craze?was it the tourist>?the charter industry?i got to know what it is that turns people on so much about a red snapper
> ...


No size limit but will's right. 10 per person.

Yes Will, you missed the part where this has grown greater than snapper. It's basically all reef fish and it's all based on bad data.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (10/31/2009)*I will never understand the controversy and effort that goes into IMO the biggest trash fish in the GULF.Getting Tags,and all the effort I have to know why?By time you clean a 10 lb snapper its barely enough meat to make a turd,theres so much better stuff out there.Ill take 4 triggerfish over 10 snapper any day.I just dont get it.Who created this Snapper craze?was it the tourist>?the charter industry?i got to know what it is that turns people on so much about a red snapper
> I know some people are fighting over them and they have there reasons but i just dont get it. ?i got to know what it is that turns people on so much about a red snapper
> Fresh Mahi or Grouper or wahoo will blow snapper off the dinner table any day and there so easy to catch.You can keep 10 Dolphin and they bpractically jump in the boat.Its like all along the Gulf people have created this snapper craze ill never understand


Will,

The way I see this is, there are so many Red Snapper and are so super easy to catch. This in itself will make them a highly profitable resource close to shore and not much expense in getting them. The charter boats can take a group of people fishing and guarantee they will catch more then their limit. This in turn, makes them "money fish" to the charter boats. People will line up to go catch fish, before they will bay big bucks for a boat ride. Thats the way i see it, may be wrong but I don't think so.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *JoeZ (10/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (10/31/2009)*
> ...


WHen did dolphin get a bag limit? A couple years ago there was no bag limit.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know when it changed. 

Hell, limits on everything change about monthly anymore. Hard to keep track.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

This whole stink on red snapper and reef fish has come about because the commercial industry can catch and sell them profitably. buyers are lined up making orders, and the charter industry makes money by taking people fishing to "catch fish". If every paying charter customer just got to boat ride for 2hrs out and troll for 2 hrs for a fish or 2 , and then ride back for 2 hrs they may not go again, but put them on a scholl of snapper, triggers or, mingos, or ajs and let them catch hundreds of fish...they will book another trip before they leave the docks!!!!!!!!!! We are interupting both of these processes.

FOLLOW THE MONEY!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Funny thing, well not funny but, they are talking about the same thing with Trigger fish BUT............. Here is the kicker they are talking about UPING the TAC for the Commercial fisherman for 2010 and 2012. 

Cut the rec catch but up the commercial catch.:banghead:banghead


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think they can do that Murph. If the TAC goes up, it goes up for all of us and is distributed based on percentages.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

+1 with chefpomp. i actually agree with u will. rs is not that good of a fish. itIS a beautiful fish. i think everyone has a good point. i have always felt rs is not as good as trigger grouper sheepshead etc. i agree with murph on the agenda deal. target one species then the next n b4 u know it the feds will be after everything. so will, i dont think its a matter of actually keeping/eating rs, its more of the unrelenting over-regulations and the persistent meddling n the bad data and on and on ad nauseum


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I would like to comment on a few things here.Dolphin has been 10 per person as long as i can remember.Wahoo use to be no limit but just recently changed to 2 or 3 cant remember.been a while since i looked.

All ou guys talking about this conspirqcy theory they are going after our fish.Guys come on now.They are doing there job to protect the species.I dont think they are going after fish to reduce sizes just because they feel like it.

Have any of you ever tried to catch a red snapper off Jacksonville,Palm Coast,any where around the south gulf.They are very scarce.The problem is not the data it is the areas they are bundling up.People go out and catch snapper after snapper but the HMFS does not go by our numbers it is a state wide thing or the southern region they manage.They need to split the regs up and maybe allow different counties for extended seasons but than we would have commercial fisherman traveling up the coast.I think the artificial reefs from the snapper fanatics here have made these fish in this area more abundant from apalacha to South Ala.People dont seem to get the fact they pull the data from the whole fishery and south and east florida has NO RED SNAPPER fishery.

I dont follow the whole BS they are gonna take our precious fish next.You guys started saying that 5 years ago and i have not seen much of any kind of change.Oh wait.Red Grouper went up in our favor,they were closed all together than they went to 1 and now there at 2.But i thought once they take em we never get em back .HMMMMM.I think alot of you guys are having your head filled with conspiracy theorys .I guess im just thankful we even have a fishery at all and i i can go out and catch a few fish to make a couple nice dinners than i feel like i dont need a 12 month red snapper season when you can catch flounder for 12 months or tuna or whatever.



I dont support the SOS per say or am i against it but what i am for is not to see people lose there jobs because of unfair statistics.IF WE as rec anglers are catching 40 percent of the TAC and the charter guys are catching 10 than why do they have there season cut when we go to 45 before they get there 10 percent when they are clearly in a different sector.Thats all im saying.Give them there percentage and let them deal with it.

What in hate is when the commercial sector goes over and they make everyone suffer as a whole and it could very well go down like that for the charter guys but IF ITS GOING TO HELP PROTECT FISH STOCKS AND INSURE MY CHILDREN WILL BE ABLE TO CATCH THE SAME AMOUNT OF FISH THAT I DID THAN IM ALL ABOUT IT.I would rather see the look on my kids face when we release a nice big amberjack or grouper than us sitting out there all day not catching anything and me saying "Son 25 years ago this place was full of snapper,amberjack ,grouper etc but our greed and fighting against the decisions of the ones who protect the species changed all that.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Will, i thought there wasNO limits on Dolphin in the GOM...did that just change to????


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *bluffman2 (10/31/2009)*Will, i thought there wasNO limits on Dolphin in the GOM...did that just change to????




It has been 10 for as long as i can remember.10 per person or 40 per vessel i do believe wichever is less.Wahoo use to be no limit but High speed trolling wahoo express lures and trolling weights with islanders changed all that.I have to recheck but i think its 3 wahoo per person same as tuna but DAMN catch 10 bull dolphin,3 wahoo and 3 tuna and 1 sword and you wont even be able to eat it all.I would love to how many people on THIS FORM complaining over the regs holding up a 4 man limit of wahoo and dolphin.how can people complain about the current regs when you can even reach the limits they provide to us NOW.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Dolphin limit is 10 per person per day, not to exceed 60 per vessel whichever is less. No size limit in the Gulf. Can't remember when it changed but it wasn't to long ago there was no limit on them.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

it has nothing to do with what you think is a trash fish, or a snapper craze its business. how many boats do you think stay within 10 or 12 miles of the beach catching snapper? a freaking bunch and how many boats run 60 0r 70 miles to catchhoos or dolphin or billfish i bet you its a 1000 to 1. yea they are going to let us catch snapper but they are going to make us pay for them just another way to line a polticians pocket. and put another tax on us. thats how the government works. you guys think this is bad just wait if this recession drags on another 2 years your precious dolphin and wahoo wont cost you 25 bucks for permit it will be 250.00. so you might want to think about what you say about those nasty snapper that arent fit to eat. and you make that 70 mile run and get blanked. hey lets stop on something on the way in and catch some snapper. but im sure you wouldnt do anything like the would you.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dolphin, 20"for ATLANTIC, no size limit for gulf, 10 per harvester not to excede 60 per vessel, 

Wahoo, 2 per harvester, no size limit.



Will, in regard to snapper, yes they are overrated, however; they are easy to catch, and fry up fine... especially for friends who come in town and don't know the difference.



Regarding red snapper in south florida, I'm pretty sure they were scarce down there to begin with.... kinda like snook up here.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

will,

perhaps the only way to explain it to you is this;



remember how mad you got over the whole sailfish gaff from the pier? that is how mad bottom fishermen are about the snapper and aj closure. it is called self righteous indignation. and it is a dangerous thing. it is what terrorists operate on as well. along with some religious radicalism. as dangerous as it is. it still has a useful place when someone is slighted by a group or individual.



i did not share your indignation in an issue near and dear to you. and you do not share my indignation on this issue. 



all we got to do is agree to disagree. simple as that. that is what makes us adults. stirring the pot just makes it seem like we are back in junior high again.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

I did not read any of this BS, one word.



Freedom!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Cast-N-Call (10/31/2009)*I did not read any of this BS, one word.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom!


So you made a special post to tell everyone you didnt read the post?Is there some kind of hidden motive behind that or just looking for attention?


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't call me out like that. I was not trying to be noticed, I just believe if we start splitting and not fighting as a group we will get no where. The Gulf of Mexico as well as all coastal waters are or resource and we should all fight together to manage it. 



I might get booted for this, Will please PM me and I will arrange a place that we can meet, next time I come down I would love to mop the floor with your face.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Cast-N-Call (10/31/2009)*Don't call me out like that. I was not trying to be noticed, I just believe if we start splitting and not fighting as a group we will get no where. The Gulf of Mexico as well as all coastal waters are or resource and we should all fight together to manage it.
> 
> 
> 
> I might get booted for this, Will please PM me and I will arrange a place that we can meet, next time I come down I would love to mop the floor with your face.


:sleeping


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL, this guy is really trying to stir things up. I think Will has a right to his opinion. It is crazy how many "Will haters" there are on here. It seems like he is being quite civil with his comments since returning from being banned. I have read all the poststhat caused all the problems and it lookslike there are several people who wanna stirWill up so they can "get rid of him" again. Everyone needs to calm down. He is just pointing out that he doesn"t beleive in the "government conspiracy" theory of fish management that many here seem to beleive in. Although data may be skewed, mostmanagement decisions are made with good intentions. I appreciate all opinions, let's all keep this debate on areasonable level. Calling people out is really juvenile....completelyunreasonable. If you wanna make a statement and impress people, use your brain, don't be a jack.....


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *cline4 (10/31/2009)*LOL, this guy is really trying to stir things up. I think Will has a right to his opinion. It is crazy how many "Will haters" there are on here. It seems like he is being quite civil with his comments since returning from being banned. I have read all the poststhat caused all the problems and it lookslike there are several people who wanna stirWill up so they can "get rid of him" again. Everyone needs to calm down. He is just pointing out that he doesn"t beleive in the "government conspiracy" theory of fish management that many here seem to beleive in. Although data may be skewed, mostmanagement decisions are made with good intentions. I appreciate all opinions, let's all keep this debate on areasonable level. Calling people out is really juvenile....completelyunreasonable. If you wanna make a statement and impress people, use your brain, don't be a jack.....




burp.....whats up with the pic of my ol ladys ass in your avatar.

This is one of the most intelligent post ive seen to date.it needs to be framed and put in the PFF bathroom in the handicapped stall


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Cline, not trying to be a jack---. Like I stated, I did not read hardly any of this thread, from the start it was another argument. Why can we not use this forum as a learning and information sharing tool instead of starting threads that are known just to cause arguments. PM's only if you want to discuss our difference's.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cast, if you will read, even the admin for this site responded to the thread, so it can't be ALL bad. I beleive we all have the right to argue our side of things, that is what makes America what it is. If not, WHY IS OBAMA leading our ill fated country...lol.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *cline4 (10/31/2009)*Cast, if you will read, even the admin for this site responded to the thread, so it can't be ALL bad. I beleive we all have the right to argue our side of things, that is what makes America what it is. If not, WHY IS OBAMA leading our ill fated country...lol.




because the people in offices vote that counts were blinded by promises of greener grass and brighter rainbows...kinda like what the SOS plan is about...tell you exactly what you wanna hear to get you to back it


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Cast-N-Call (10/31/2009)*Don't call me out like that. I was not trying to be noticed, I just believe if we start splitting and not fighting as a group we will get no where. The Gulf of Mexico as well as all coastal waters are or resource and we should all fight together to manage it.
> 
> I might get booted for this, Will please PM me and I will arrange a place that we can meet, next time I come down I would love to mop the floor with your face.


wow,internet threats,does anyone understand you cant threaten another person at anytime,leo might want to ask u a few questions.its only a forum,if you dont like the topic or it pisses u off,just move on to the next one.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Cline, I agree 100%, but arguing will get us no where. SOS, GOMARS, Tags, however the method, nothing will change, we will get screwed. No matter if you believe there is truth to the claim that snapper's, AJ's, trigger's, manatee's, mermaid's, and any other creature the government is trying to claim is being overfished, we all need to stand together and fight for our right to fish. We all have had relatives that fought and could have died for this country to secure freedom, our right to fish. I would hate for the government to regulate me on how many bream, bass or crappie I could take out of my pond.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

If I understand current law, the government regulates pretty much everything in our lives today, including how many bass, bream, and catfish you can catch. So the government has already dominated freshwater fishing....


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

I for one dont do alot of bottom fishing either BUT no one that loves to fish offshore should disregard the SOS as a simple probelm for the bottom fishing crowd. BECAUSE it isnt this is how we lose our rights to fish period. Just because they (they being the goverment) start with ARS does not mean they intend to stop there. We must as group ( the whole group) ban togther to stop this. We can no longer depend on charter captains to fight the good fight for the recreational sector. The charter guys are here to make money just like the rest of the commercial fishermen. We the people of the gulf coast need to stop supporting the charter fleet and anyone who supplies them locally.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Cline, OUR Gulf first, MY pond next. 

Kitten avatar, no threats, just invites. Still no PM.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Let me just say this, I don't know crap about offshore fishing.... I just wanted to redirect this thread to the original intent, debating regs. Don't send me PMs about different regs, I am a surf fisherman and really don't keep up with all the offshore regs. I agree that the government doesn't need to be making sh*t up just for the h*ll of is, but there are times when legitimate regulation is required. I have no idea which is reasonable here, I just think there should be a reasonable debate without threats being required. I have successfully been able to derail this thread back to it's original discussion......lol.

Desperado, if that's your old lady's a$$.....NICE....


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Will, you have been right about most that you have posted on this thread about snapper, but you have a way to raise the hair on the back of everyones neck in the process. People would have a lot more respect for you without all the bullshit. There are a lot of folks on this forum that don't know and are trying to learn and you come on so strong you scare them.

Happy halloween


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

cline4,

i sent you a PM in hopes of educating you. I at no time threatened you. I do not understand why you join a debate when obviously you have no idea what is going on and dont care to learn. You are part of the probelm not the solution. This is the exact behavior that got us where we are today.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

billn,

I, in no way, have attempted to suggest that you where threatening anybody. It was a threat from Cast to Desperado that I was referring to earlier. Thanks for the PM. I have already stated the I don't know much about the change in regs, etc. I DO KNOW that arguing here with members is not going to help the cause. If we could all state our case reasonably, maybe we could all work together. When a member ask a legit question, responding with threats (not meaning you) is not productive. I appreciate that you have an opinion and realize that gov regs can get overwhelming.and progressive Thanks for helping to educate me and others, I will be doing some research into this and establish a stance. At least we can all agree the Willwanted usto debate this issue, that is why he started this thread....


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Will this is how you make friends and get along with people. I have posted some of these # for the dutch banks but I am adding a few. Some of the newbys don't know me and may not have these #'s so I thought I would post them again. They are close enough most can get to them. ASK DEEPLINES ANDBAD ASS CHEFABOUT THESE NUMBERS!

DUTCH BANKS

30-10.263 87-27.131

30-10.285 87-27.161

30-10.802 87-26.752

30-10.396 87-25.526

30-10.635 87-24.924

30-10.450 87-24.878

30-09.865 87-24.863

30-10.038 87-28.081

30-11.194 87-14.764

30-11.193 87-14.753

30-11.139 87-14.715

Your turn Will. Since you don't bottom fish anymore you would not mind giving up some ofyour #'s to some of the new people!


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Like I said earlier, no threats just invites.

If this thread was not started to start crap, then what happened to the SOS prevails thread? Last time I logged on was a little after dinner yesterday and it was eight pages long. A certain someone had just started reposting and causing argument that was not needed, and I log on today to find that thread deleted. I just assumed that someone caused some heat that was not needed and the thread was deleted. I know what assumptions make a man, but if I am wrong then I apologize. Why start a thread asking a question what the deal is when most free American fisherman that are involved in this forum to begin with know what the deal is. I am sorry if I derailed a thread that I did not read completely, but why start a thread to question other recreational fisherman? We must all stand together for our freedom.


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw this a few moths ago and all I can think about is what's endangeredRecreational Fishermanor the Snapper, 

"Deadliest Catch" Capts. Sig Hansen and Johnathan and Andy Hillstrand To Help With Promoting the Seafood Industry

The trio also will soon be featured in a public-awareness campaign promoting Florida seafood products and the "working waterfronts" where the state's fishing heritage is preserved and cultivated, a news release about the campaign said.

Capts. Sig Hansen and Johnathan and Andy Hillstrand -- well-known to viewers of the Discovery Channel's "Deadliest Catch" series about Alaskan crab fishing in the Bering Sea -- will appear in TV spots and other media promoting Florida's fishing industry.

Florida Agriculture Commissioner Charles H. Bronson, whose department promotes the state's agriculture and seafood industries and helps administer the state's Working Waterfronts <U>Program</U>, said he appreciates the popular fishing celebrities' willingness to assist with Florida's efforts. 

"Whether fishing in subfreezing temperatures in the Bering Sea or in balmy waters off the Florida coast, America's commercial fishermen understand the hard <U>work</U> that goes into bringing in their catch," Bronson said. "I'm delighted that Sig, Johnathan and Andy are <U>lending</U> their status as internationally known fishing captains to help us raise public awareness of the important contributions that Florida's fishermen make to our state and nation."

Bronson said that Florida's fishing industry has faced numerous challenges in recent years. He hopes that as the public learns more about Florida fishermen and the struggles they face to supply consumers with quality products, the more they will ask for domestically harvested seafood when shopping or dining out.

"In recent years, hurricanes have damaged fishing fleets, equipment and processing infrastructure, cheap seafood imports have flooded U.S. markets, and soaring fuel prices have drastically increased our fishermen's cost of doing business," Bronson said. "But, even when faced with this 'perfect storm' of adversity, our state's fishermen persevere. Consumers can help by always asking for Florida-harvested seafood products."



Florida's commercial fishermen annually harvest more than 83 million pounds of quality seafood and fishery products with a dockside value of more than $168 million. Florida leads the U.S. in the number of seafood processing businesses with 500. Another 800 businesses buy and sell seafood as dockside fish buyers, wholesale brokers, importers or exporters. Retail and restaurant sales of Florida products total $24 billion annually. 

The television public service announcements featuring the three fishing captains are expected to start airing statewide in December. Images of Hansen, captain of the "Northwestern," and the Hillstrand brothers, co-captains of the "Time Bandit," will also appear in print and Web-based media.

In addition to promotions featuring the three fishing celebrities, the Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services is producing a series of documentaries about several of Florida's working waterfronts. The extended-length HD videos will detail the historical development of each area's commercial fishing industry, promote tourism, and spotlight the fishermen who bring home Florida's "Tastiest Catch." The first video, titled "Florida's Fishing Traditions: Sebastian," will be released in October. Future videos will feature Cortez, Tarpon Springs, Jacksonville, Destin/Apalachicola, and Miami/Keys.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys I posted something to try andderail this tread. Let it go! Will can make you the maddest you have ever been and all he does is laugh about it. If he gets you, You let him.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

the snapper were first dicovered and fished her in the pensacola areaby the commercial guys back before it made 2 damns about numbers because they were abundant and very easy to catch (there is a book on this).... transportation was crappy at best and supply was good..... increase yourtransportation efficiency and you need more supply..... now mutiply this over the past 100 years and increase the number of people your feeding with the supply and you arive at our problem of over fishing. you cannot feed our nation.... much less the other country's (ie canadian cash trucks) with the product from just our coastlines and i mean all the way up the eastern seaboard. so regulation is going to get much tighter so that the comercial industrie can feed the country our seafood.my uncle started the trigger craze inpcola and it only took about 5-8 years before they got scarse..... it wasnt that the catch numbers dropped that much.... it was that other people started asking why the guy in pensacola was buying all those trash fish for 1.25 a pound....


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes you are correct, but that was individuals in a small wayand not the state. There was a try by a lot by them selves but the state of Alabama came in and made it happen and put it on the map.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

That is why I agreed with Will on Red snapper being a trash fish. Was then and always will be in my book. A lot of fish that we catch now were trash fish back then because there were so many fish. You had to go to destin fishing rocks to catch snapper back then. The bottom off Pensacola at that time was slick sand. Alabama started a reef program in the early 80's that made it the red snapper capital of the nation and they have kept with it. What happened to Florida? Some of the things I see on the menu at high end restaurants nowwere trash fish when I grew up. I swam and skied In bayou TEXAR back then also? Caught bass under the 12th ave. bridge. Things have changed over 50 years, now the goverment tells you how many fish you can catch, but does not tell you how many you can catch and kill? I am just rambiling about my past growing up in Pensacola and seeing the changes that have happened. I was a PIER RAT and can prove it in 1964. But moved up to other things. I grew up in cordova park from 1959 Till I got shipped off to Birmingham in 1968 but still fished with all my buddies till present. I remember renting a boat and buying bait at the oyster barn.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes individuals were putting out reefs back then, but not doing it in a way that would cover the area that they have now and to atract the number of fish we have in the area now..


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Must be some time change bs going on



PS: I agree with you


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *REEL FEISTY (11/1/2009)*That is why I agreed with Will on Red snapper being a trash fish. Was then and always will be in my book. A lot of fish that we catch now were trash fish back then because there were so many fish. You had to go to destin fishing rocks to catch snapper back then. The bottom off Pensacola at that time was slick sand. Alabama started a reef program in the early 80's that made it the red snapper capital of the nation and they have kept with it. What happened to Florida? Some of the things I see on the menu at high end restaurants nowwere trash fish when I grew up. I swam and skied In bayou TEXAR back then also? Caught bass under the 12th ave. bridge. Things have changed over 50 years, now the goverment tells you how many fish you can catch, but does not tell you how many you can catch and kill? I am just rambiling about my past growing up in Pensacola and seeing the changes that have happened. I was a PIER RAT and can prove it in 1964. But moved up to other things. I grew up in cordova park from 1959 Till I got shipped off to Birmingham in 1968 but still fished with all my buddies till present. I remember renting a boat and buying bait at the oyster barn.




Only one thing -reel feisty







The reef program started in-earnest "permitting" in the 80's the fishermen started building reefs IN LIKE THE LATE 50's early 60's maybe even early 50's not positive on the date BUT I know it was long before the eighty's. 



GOOD POST THOUGH





I am adding edit to play with the time glitch I am editing before I posted this it is 1;28


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I think the Mahi limit of 10 is a Florida state rule, or maybe Atlantic.

Here are the Federal limits. 

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/fed-rec-regs.pdf

If mahi are in there I would appreciate someone pointing it out to me, because I can't find it (no snark, I'd like to know).


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *enviro1 (11/1/2009)*I don't get the deal either. Why would someone pay a hundred thousand dolllars for a boat and thenthousands of dollars in gear and tackle just to put a hook in a fishes mouth and reel it in. That's sad. As far as the red snapper goes, I agree with Desperado the goverment wouldn't be stepping in if there wasn't a real problem.
> 
> Peter Tang




There you go Will, our latest enviro natzi troll agrees with you. 

P.S. enviro1, go milk a cat or something and leave the adults alone.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

10 per person in FL, I understand that there is no limit in AL.


----------

